# US Army Helmet Cam Firefight - Mountains



## Crusader74 (Aug 22, 2009)

This might be a repost because I've been away for the last two weeks and might have missed it..

Great Vid..

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7f2_1250903026


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 29, 2009)

Boy, if that don't bring back the good old days.


----------

